# Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO



## gismowolf (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo Flifi-Boardis!
Ich möchte heuer zum ersten Mal in Norge mit der Fliegenrute im Bereich von
kleinen und größeren Schären auf Pollack,Köhler und CO fischen.
Dazu habe ich schon einige Fliegen auf Einzelhaken der Größe 8,0(auch auf Circle Hooks),verlängerte Einzelhaken und auf Tandemhaken bis zu einer Länge von ca.13cm gebunden.Verwendete Materialien:Hauptsächlich Crystal Hair,Crystal Flash,Pfauengrasfibern,gefärbter Kalbschwanz und zur Stützung
Hahnenhechelfedern sowie diverse schwere Augen.Ich möchte,daß die Fliegen verhältnismäßig leicht beweglich bleiben,daher habe ich keine Kunstwollefäden eingebunden,die sich mit Wasser vollsaugen können und die Beweglichkeit hemmen.Ich bitte um Euren Kommentar bezüglich Haken und Ausführung der Fliegen.Was soll ich ändern,bzw.verbessern????


----------



## Lachskiller (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Die sind Super damit müste auch was im Mai auf Hecht was gehen#6 


Gruß LK


----------



## gismowolf (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Und noch zwei..


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich ändern,bzw.verbessern????



Ääh, nichts !?!

Ich finde, die sehen einfach klasse aus !!! #r


----------



## fluefiske (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hallo Gismowolf !

Sehen super aus,aber soviel Aufwand brauchst du dir nicht zu machen.Ich weiss,das Auge fischt mit.Ich binde auf kräftige 1/0 , 2/0 , 3/0 er Haken.Schenkel mit Silbertinsel umwickeln und am Öhr vielleicht 15 Silberglitzerfäden eingebunden,Länge ca.5-6cm.Tandem ist nicht notwendig,die Fische langen kräftig zu.Mit diesen Fliegen habe ich letztes Jahr ca.25 Köhler und Pollacks zw. 80-und 90 cm gefangen.Aber nicht mit der Fliegenrute,sondern Paternostersysthem.Wenn du deine Fliegen vom Ufer aus fischst,hast du wahrscheinlich geringen Erfolg,denn die Biester rieschen oft den Braten.Dort sind ca.5-6 cm lange,schlanke, Schwarze ohne Glitter angesagt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordangler (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Gismowolf verkaust du evtl. auch welche?

Sven


----------



## fly-martin (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Tolle Fliegen!

Nach meinen Erfahrungen brauchst Du wirklich nicht so aufwendige Fliegen - meine erste Wahl wäre die Norge Glitter :







oder verschiedene Varianten der Pollak Fly :






Bauanleitungen gabs im Praxismagazin oder auf meiner HP : 

FOM


----------



## vaddy (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Ich kann mich Martin und Fluefiske nur anschließen.
Nicht so aufwendige Muster tun's auch. (hoher Verschleiß)
Am besten Epoxi-Kopf, damit sie schneller sinken.
Weiterhin haben sich große Augen bewährt.
Tandemhaken muß auch nicht sein (hält meist nicht bei großen kampfstarken Fischen wie z.B. Köhler).
Hakengröße 1/0 bis 2  als Einzelhaken funzt.


----------



## Karstein (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Feine Fliegen, Gismo - die werden bestimmt fangen, keine Frage!

Aber warum verwendest Du Circles zum Fliegenfischen? Solch ein Circle braucht Zeit während des Aufnehmens des Köders, damit er sich in´s Fischmaul hineindrehen kann - da der Anbiss von Köhler und Pollack aber vehement kommt, sollte der Haken möglichst schnell greifen, damit der Fisch keine Lunte riecht.

Ich fische am liebsten Fliegen, die dem 2. Muster von Fly-Martin gleichen - schwarz, blau oder grün, weiß und - sehr fängig - das schillernde Crystal Flash mit eingebunden. 

Dieses Jahr werde ich auch 12 Meeresringelwurm-Imitate mit im Norge-Gepäck haben, mal schauen, was die Platten und MeFos dazu sagen.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Servus alle mitsammen!!
Danke für Eure postings!Fazitiese Kollektion kommt in die Abteilung Flifi auf Hecht
und ich binde einfache,max.7cm lange Fliegen in verschiedenen "Gewichtsklassen",nur
mit Einzelhaken,teilweise ganz ohne Glitterfäden und einige mit,einige ganz in schwarz
und einige helle.Diesen Vorteil sehe ich auch,daß solche Fliegen wesentlich leichter zu werfen sind und man Ruten #8 u.#9 verwenden kann. 
Frage noch zu den Circle-Fly-Hooks:Hat schon jemand richtige Erfahrung damit,oder soll
ich ich mir diese auch für andere Zwecke archivieren?


----------



## Ace (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Moin Gismo

Habe mit Circel Hooks beim Flifi schlechte Erfahrungen...hab´s vom Belly auf Dorsche probiert...ging nicht gut !!!

Normale Streamer-Hooks mit großem Hakenbogen sind wesentlich erfolgreicher !!!


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Eigendlich ist alles gesagt. Die Fliegen sind hübsch und werden sicher Fisch bringen. Vielleicht kannst Du auch mal mit großen Tuben experimentieren oder auch mal Drillinge statt Circles testen.


----------



## fluefiske (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hallo !
Ich fische nur mit normalen Einzelhaken.Voriges Jahr hatte ich auch einige Streamer auf Circlehaken gebunden,kamen aber nicht zum Einsatz.Grund : Bei einem C-Ha  mußt du den Anschlagreflex unterdrücken,damit der Fisch richtig nehmen kann.Aber irgendwann mußt du ja auch mal anschlagen.Und mit einer #8 kannst du nicht viel Druck ausüben.Mit der Schnurhand den Haken eintreiben geht auch nur bedingt,denn du wirfst ja gegen die Drift,um dann absinken zu lassen,und bei einem ca. 90 Gradwinkel zwichen Rute und Schnur ist da nix mit Schnurhand.Bei normalem Einzelhaken kein Problem,da reicht ein Anheben des Rutenarmes.Meine Erfahrung : Wenn ein Köhler oder Pollack interesse am Köder hat,dann nimmt er oder nicht,und wenn er nimmt,dann hängt er auch.
Noch eines : Wenn ich vom Boot aus mit der Fliegenrute fische,nehme ich 40 er Vorfach.Wenn ein größeres Exemplar den Streamer nimmt,geht alles sehr schnell,das sind richtige Kraftpakete.Weil ja rel. viel Schnur draussen ist,darf man den Wasserdruck der Leine nicht unterschätzen,wenn so ein Brocken in alle Richtungen flüchten will.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

reden kann jeder, darum habe ich das einfach mal gemacht. Zuerst aus Edelstahldraht einen Bügel biegen und dann mit Kupferdraht zusammenlegen. Dieser wird noch mit genügend Superkleber verstärkt. Nun kann die Fliege wie gewohnt gebunden werden. Lahmahaar, Spectraflash und normale rote Bindeseide ergeben die Schwinge. Kunsthaar habe ich für den falschen Bart eingebunden und den Kopf habe ich mit schwarzem Synthetikdubbing aufgebaut und mit Epoxy verstärkt. Augen draufgeklebt und fertig war meine Fliegenstudie.
Hier nochmal einzeln in Bildern


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Ach ja dat Ding ist etwa 12 cm lang, kann man aber auch noch größer binden oder auch kleiner...
Das Schöne an dieser Fliege: Der Drilling ist frei beweglich, somit kann sich der Fisch mit dem langen Drahtstil nicht selber aushebeln.
Da ich die Schwinge auch mit Superkleber gebunden habe, denke ich daß diese Fliege so gut wie unverwüstlich ist.


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

toll wolfgang und björni!!
schöne fliegen,da sag ich nur norge wir kommen:m
die fliege von martin konnt ich bei ihm ja schon in voller aktion sehen,sogar mit pollack fang.die machen wirklich einen guten eindruck.denke auch das es mit den mustern eine nummer einfacher langt.
malcom douglas würd ein stück alufolie mit einer mövenfeeder vorort verwickeln und gut fangen
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Servus Karsten!
Mein posting war noch einige Zeit am pc im Hintergrund,daher habe ich deines erst jetzt gesehen!Es gab mal einen Thread hier im flifi-Forum über Circle Hooks und nachdem mir mein Sohn aus Kanada von seinem 2Wochentrip über Silvester zum Eisfischen ca.50 Stk VMC fly-circles in Größen 6,0 und 8,0mitgebracht hat,hätte ich nun die Möglichkeit,solche zu verwenden.Mein Gedanke bezüglich Circles war der,daß sich ein Fisch,der beißt,dann umdreht und sich wieder in sein Loch am Felsen stellt,wo er auf Beute lauert und sich beim zurückschwimmen den Circle selbst in sein Kiefer treibt,weil ich mir endlich nach einigen Jahren fischen in Norge das reflexartige Anschlagen bei einem Biß abgewöhnt habe!Wenn´s nicht so ist,dann heb ich diese Haken eben für andere Montagen auf.Diese Circles sind nicht so gekrümmt wie die Circles zum Naturköderfischen sondern haben einen längeren Schenkel.Gebe abends ein Foto von diesen Haken hier rein!
Meeresringelwürmer sind von mir ebenfalls fix zum Binden eingeplant!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

ja wolfgang unbedingt!eventuell geht in einer der flachen sandbuchten was auf platte damit!lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@rob!
Ich weiß was noch einfacher zu machen ist!!Und das haben wir in den letzten Jahren immer erprobt,wenn die Fische eine Beißflaute hatten und es hat auch immer gewirkt!!
Aber zum Werfen mit der Fliegenrute wird`s problematisch!Folgendes: 
Wenn beim Pilk-oder Spinnfischen nichts gebissen hat,haben wir die 3-5 Beifänger des 
Vorfaches demontiert und nackte,glänzende Haken in der Größe 5,0 - 8,0 an die 
Vorfachschlaufen gehängt!Diese glänzenden bewegten nackten Haken imitieren einen
kleinen Sandaalschwarm mit Sandaalen eben in den Hakengrößen.Und wie die Fische da
wieder zu beißen begannen!!Man kann sich das gar nicht vorstellen,aber es funktioniert!!Nur wird das Werfen mit 3 -5 nackten,blanken Haken mit der Fliegenrute 
nicht so leicht sein,aber versuchen werde ich das ganz sicher!!
@Bondex!
Wieder eine geniale Idee von Dir!
Ich hab mir aber im Vorjahr in Hamn(25 km südl Bodø)abgewöhnt,mit Drillingen zu fischen.Der Fisch sitzt am Einzelhaken wesentlich besser und man kann ihn jederzeit 
wieder ohne Schaden zurücksetzen.
Tubenfliegen mag ich einfach nicht!Die wirken bei mir so plump. 
Kamelhaar,Puppenhaar und andere Kunstfasern,die sich mit Wasser vollsaugen,hemmen die Reizbewegungen der Fliegen,daher verwende ich solche Materialien nicht!
Ich habe aber da jetzt an Pferdeschwanzhaare gedacht,die hätten eine enorme Länge und die gibt`s in weiß,braun,schwarz und in den Zwischenfarbtönen!!Nur muß ich da jetzt wohl auf die Suche nach einer Mustangherde gehen!!Vielleicht gelingt`s??
@fluefiske!
Danke auch für Deine Tipps!
Der Pollack ist einer meiner Lieblingsfische in Norge.Ich fange eigentlich bei jedem Norgeurlaub Exemplare bis 7kg.Ich kann eigentlich an einer Untiefe nicht vorbeifahren,ohne daß ich ein paar Würfe riskiere.Und meist erfolgt schon beim ersten oder zweiten Wurf der Schlag in die Rute!!:q Und ich werde das auch weiterhin so machen,auch wenn jemand aus der Besatzung mault!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Also mit Vollsaugen hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme. Ich meine unter Wasser müssen die Haare sich sogar vollsaugen sonst pulsiert die Fliege doch nicht meim Einstrippen??? Gut ich habe bisher auch nicht so große Dinger gefischte, jetzt mit der Fliegenrute gibt´s bei diesem Format bestimmt Probleme was das Gewicht angeht. Vielleicht muß man dann die Spinnrute nehmen.


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hier noch eine Anregung, die sich garantiert nicht vollsaugt. Flügel ist aus Holofolie


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hallo Bondex,
mit der musst du in Produktion gehen!  :l Ich würde die ersten zehn kaufen |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Noch ist die Fliege nicht auf ihre Fängigkeit getestet worden!


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@fly-martin!
Super HP !!#6 Da finde ich noch einiges zum Ausprobieren!Wo bekommt man diese 
Glitterfolien?Ist die eher steif oder doch weich.Verdreht sich die Fliege,wenn man 
diese beidseitig des Schenkels nicht ganz symmetrisch einbindet?
@Björni!
Ist das bei Deiner letzten Super-Kreation die gleiche Folienart?Könnte man damit auch
eine Art "spin-o-glow" basteln und der Fliege vorschalten,oder ist diese Folie für eine
"Turbo-stream-Fliege"doch etwas zu weich?


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Also die Folie ist etwas so stabil wie eine ordinäre Plastiktüte


----------



## fly-martin (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hallo

Die Folie ist so ein Geschenkpapier, daher auch 2-lagig eingebunden.

Symetrisch sollte diese schon eingebunden werden - sonst eiert die Fliege ( gerade bei kleineren Größen ) herum oder dreht sogar.

Zum Thema Spin-o-glows vor der Fliege würd ich abraten! Ich habs vor Jahren mal in Schweden probiert ( einen kleinen Spin-o-Glow vor einen Streamer geschaltet ) aber dann kannst Du den Streamer nicht gut führen - der Spin-o-Glow brauch einen permanenten Zug. Ausßerdem machen die Teile einen Höllenlärm wenn sie an die vorbeifliegen - wie ein Angriff von Monsterhornissen oder kleinen Stukas. Ok, man hört wo die Fliege ( oder der Vorbau ) ist, aber ich verzichte da lieber drauf...


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@fly-martin
@bondex
Danke für Eure Tipps!
Spin-o-glow zum Werfen mit der Fliegenrute ist natürlich "der" Wahnsinn,weil da könnte man gleich ein Windrad anknüpfen!!Ich habe aber im Vorjahr verschiedene Köder in Norge getestet.Dabei kam das eindeutige Ergebnis heraus:
optische Reize und Düfte single oder kombiniert verführen zu Bissen,aber optische Reize und Bewegungen,die Schall-bzw.Druckwellen auslösen,sind die maximalen Bringer von Bissen!!
Da muß ich dann natürlich auch eine Spinnrute für solche Teile mitnehmen!!


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Vielleicht gehen da ja auch die Eigenbausnaps oder sogar meine Miniwobbler :q  :q


----------



## gismowolf (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@Björni!
Mit der Spinnrute ganz sicher!
Aber hier soll`s ja um Fliegen für Pollack und Co gehen!:q
Naja,dann werde ich noch einige Exemplare binden und Euch die hier zeigen und 
warte auf Eure Kritik!!


----------



## *fliegenangler* (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Ic hatte diese Seite zufällig gefunden, wo ein Paar Muster für Pollack gelistet sind.

http://www.diptera.co.uk/saltwater/pollack_fly_red_white.htm


----------



## gismowolf (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@*fliegenangler*
Danke für Deinen link!#6


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Schöne Fliegen Wolli!
Mit blau habe ich´s auf dorschartige noch nicht versucht. Bisher hatte ich immer gute Erfolge mit rot oder orange. Im Sommer auch mit braun oder schwarz.

In Norge hatten wir Erfolg mit silber und Kupferbeifängern auf Pollack, Schellfisch und co.


----------



## gismowolf (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Ich hab noch einige Tandemhaken,die muß ich erst noch tarnen,bevor ich dann die ganz 
einfachen Salzwasserfliegen binde.:q #h


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

bitte und hier kann ich euch die tubenstreamer für lachs von meinem spezi willi vorstellen.
gebunden hat er die extra für gismowolf,bondex,martin,wolfgang und rob.
für unsere gemeinsame norge reise mit der fliegenrute von süsswasser bis salz :q  :q 
die verschiedenen tubenmuster hat er in dänemark beim lachsfischen erstanden und nachgebunden.er bittet uns ordentlich lachse damit zu fangen und ihm im idealfall die tuben wieder mitzubringen :m 
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Servus rob!
Schönen Gruß und ein "Dankeschön" an Willi,aber ob dann auch ein Stück vom Lachs übrig
bleibt,kann ich nicht versprechen!!#6 Da sollte er schon selbst mitkommen!!:q
Ich bin heute zum Binden von "einfachen Salzwasserfliegen"gekommen und die sehen so
aus......ja,und Seeringelwürmer binde ich aus Christbaumschmuck!:q #h


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hi!
Und hier noch eine mit eingebundener Lachshaut im tail.Die abgeschnittenen Hautstreifen
sollte man an einem Ende etwas anfeuchten,damit sie sich gut binden lassen und anschließend mit Superkleber fixieren.


----------



## fluefiske (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hallo gismowolf !
Schön und fängig.Wenn du aus deinem Binderausch erwachst,kannst du mir vielleicht mal näheres zum Borstenwurm sagen,habe ich noch nicht gebunden.Mein Gedanke war,einen Geflechtschlauch über den Haken schieben und festbinden.Dann ein entsprechendes langfaseriges Chenille einbinden und bis zur Geflechtschlaufe vorwickeln und abbinden.Kommt das ungefähr hin ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@W.S.

W-...wie Wahnsin! Klasse Fliegen und dann noch in den Mengen!!! Da können wir dann den Haken abkneifen und dann damit anfüttern!!! :m 

@Rob
sehen aus wie Meerforellenfliegen für die Ostsee #6 Sollten eigendlich in den Tubenfliegenthreat |kopfkrat 
Wir können dann ja vor Ort noch einige davon produzieren wenn´s nicht langt 

Ich hab´s hier schon mal probiert
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=654460#post654460


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@Björni
Und mit denen,die wir aufgrund des hohen Gewichtes mit der Fliegenrute nicht mehr werfen können,veranstalten wir ein Zielweitwerfen mit der Hand!!:q #h
@fluefiske
Ich hoffe,daß sie fangen!Wird sich ja herausstellen!Deine Idee wird sicher auch funktionieren,ich hab`s so gemacht.
Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen,wie solche Würmer gebunden werden.Aber ich verwende immer solche Materialien,die ich gerade zur Hand habe!Da kann dann immer mal was anderes herauskommen!Und vom Christbaumschmuck war noch etwas übrig,drum habe ich diesen verwendet.Hier die Bilderfolge:q
Bild 1: Der übriggebliebene Christbaumschmuck
Bild 2: In einen zweiten Bindestock spanne ich eine Zugfeder ein,damit ich das
       verwendete Kevlar-Vorfach (56 kg Tragkraft)spannen und umwickeln kann.
Bild 3: Nahaufnahme der Feder
Bild 4: Grundwicklung am Haken binden und auch das Kevlarvorfach umwickeln!
Bild 5: Am Übergang vom Hakenbogen zum Hakenschenkel mit der Umwicklung
       beginnen.
Bild 6: Der Haken ist schon umwickelt.
Bild 7: Der Wurm ist fast schon fertig - abbinden und 4 halbe Schläge(dazu Feder aushängen und halbe Schläge mit einer Handmachen)!
Bild 8: So sieht er jetzt aus.
Bild 9: Bindung sichern mit einem kleinem Tröpfchen Superkleber(oder Lack) ca jeden cm! Dazwischen kein Lack oder Kleber,damit der Wurm beweglich bleibt!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @W.S.
> 
> W-...wie Wahnsin! Klasse Fliegen und dann noch in den Mengen!!! Da können wir dann den Haken abkneifen und dann damit anfüttern!!! :m



lach
  |supergri 

super wolfgang,die mit der eingebundenen lachshaut muss ich unbedingt versuchen.
der wurm ist auch optimal,bin schon gespannt was sich den so einsaugt wenn wir ihn über die flache sandbank führen.
björni hast du leicht noch tuben?is ja genial,weil
bei uns gibt es keine zu kaufen
hoffentlich müssen wir auch viel nachbinden,weil unsere von den ganzen lachsen zerissen werden.
 :q  :q  :q 
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Und hier geht`s weiter:


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hi rob!
Mit Häuten bin ich eingedeckt!Sieh hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=631587&postcount=5
Für Tubenfliegen lassen sich auch ausgeschriebene Kugelschreiber-und Gelschreiberminen aus Kunststoff gut verwenden!Man muss halt die Länge vorher festlegen und diese Röhrchen einfach abschneiden!!Ich sammle solche Röhrchen seit Jahren und verwende sie auch noch für Durchlaufschwimmer!!


----------



## Stingray (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

#6 #6 Und wenn man in die Feder ein Wirbel einhängt und dann einen Danvise benutzt und kräftig kurbelt, ist der Wurm in 10 Sekunden fertig. |supergri |supergri 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hi!
So einen Bindestock besitze ich nicht!Ich gratuliere Dir,wenn Du so ein gutes Stück hast!:q  #h


----------



## fluefiske (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Danke gismowolf für die klasse Bindeanleitung.Man braucht auch nicht immer die sauteuren Fliegenbindeutensilien.Diesen Strang,den du verwendest,bekommt man in Handarbeitsläden als Wollkneuel in vielen Farben.50m für ca. 5€,im Flyshop bezahlst du das 10-fache.Zuerst bin ich auf den Hund gekommen,jetzt komm ich auch noch auf den WURM   

Gruß Erich


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Hallo Erich!
Danke für die Info!!Wenn ich ab Herbst dann viel Zeit habe,werde ich öfter in Baumärkten,Bastelgeschäften und Textilfachgeschäften  nach verwendbaren Fliegenbindematerialien suchen und dann am Board puplizieren.Da kann man einiges einsparen,wenn man möchte!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Heute nacht hab ich noch einfache Salzwasserfliegen mit farbig umwickelten Hakenschenkeln gemacht.Ob`s was bringt oder nur Spielerei ist?


----------



## Stingray (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@ gismowolf

Sehen gut aus !

@ Alle
 Wie sieht es in der Dämmerung aus. Schwarze oder dunkelblaue Streamer ? |kopfkrat 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BxTZE (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Jupp, 
weil der Pollack bzw. köhler eigentlich so gut wie immer von unten kommt(anhand des oberständigen mauls zu erkennen und auch Erfahrungswerte dank Polbrille) und sich dunkle Siluetten im Dämmerlicht besser vom Himmel abheben.

Zu den Fliegen kann ich auch nur sagen sehr schick,aber teilweise vor allem am Anfang wirklich fast zuviel. Sicherlich werden sie fangen aber es geht viel einfacher.
Habe selbst im letzten Jahr einfach einen 2er Mustad Haken mit blauem und weißem Schaafshaar geschmückt nen paar Kettenaugen eingebunden und beste Ergebnisse damit erziehlt.
Auch einfache Bucktailstreamer haben immer sehr gut gefangen.
Farbkombinationen waren blau/weiß, Schwarz/grün/gelb, Dunkelrot/fluorot/gelb.
Und sehr sehr sparsam mit dem Glitter sein, teilweise scheuen diese Biester sofort wieder zurück wenn da irgendwas glitzert, teilweise sind sie wie wild drauf, wenn ein zwei fäden christal mit drinn sind.
Also beides binden und ausprobieren, aber nicht zuviel Glimmerkram...

just my 2 cent...


----------



## rob (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

hey wolfgang.ich war ja am freitag mit dem willi auf der jagt,fischerei und offroadmesse in wien.jaspo...da gab es eine fliefiwurfstrecke.ich hab dort einige zweihandruten in der hand gehabt.ein netter kerl von einer deutschen firma hat mich ordentlich heiss gemacht.erstens,so brachial ist das gar nicht.die hatten richtig feine ruten.denke ich komm fast mit der besser zurecht als mit einer einhändigen.45 meter sind da ruck zuck geworfen..ohne das dir nach einer stunde der arm abfällt.
bin wirklich begeistert.die fischen auch ständig in ihren deutschen flüssen auf rapfen und co damit.interessanterweise meinte er die strippen da gaaaanz langsam ein.
ich glaub vor norge werd ich eventuell noch zuschlagen müssen.schau mer mal ob es sich finanziell ausgeht.aber wie sagen die norddeutschen kollegen so schön..wat mut dat mut:m
@thomas: also zwischen schwarz und dunkelblau ist nicht viel unterschied.beides sind kontrastreiche farben und somit für die fische wenn sie nach oben sehen gut zu erkennen.für die ist das einfach schwarz..so wie bei roten kunstködern.
lg rob


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@Stingray
abends und Nachts sollten rote und schwarze Streamer oberflächennah gefischt erfolgreich sein.
@Rob
sag mal bescheid wenn du dir so´ne 2-Händerin zulegst :m 
@Wolli
Hast du schon versucht deine Fliegen mit´ner Einhand-Fliegenrute zu werfen? Ich meine wenn die so richtig vollgesogen sind werfen sie sich doch sicherlich wie eine nasse Katze #c


----------



## gismowolf (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

@BETZE !
Danke für Dein posting.Du bestätigst meine Erfahrungen bezüglich fischen bei Dämmerlicht bzw.Mitternachtssonne.Das mit den Glitzerfäden werden wir austesten!
@rob !
Wie ich Dich kenne,wirst Du sicher früher oder später auch auf Lachse in Kanada und Alaska und auf einige andere großartige Kämpfer in der großen weiten Welt fischen wollen!Da ist die Anschaffung einer solchen Rute wirklich überlegenswert!
@Bondex !
Ich werfe an meinen Hausgewässern mit Koppenstreamern aus Rehhaar in Längen bis zu 12cm.Bei obigen Fliegen verwende ich nach Möglichkeit nur Materialien,die sich nicht
vollsaugen,weil sie dann beim Zupfen im Wasser auch jede kleinste Bewegung sichtbar machen und das macht eben einen großen Teil der Fängigkeit aus!!
Wie sich eine nasse Katze werfen läßt,kann ich nicht beurteilen!Hab sowas gottseidank noch nicht machen müssen!!Aber eines ist klar,daß man jedesmal einen oder zwei Leer-bzw.Trockenwürfe machen soll,bevor man die Fliege wieder hinauslegt!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## gismowolf (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters gestern bei uns habe ich noch eínige Variationen aus Rehhaar und Federn dazugebunden.


----------



## gismowolf (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fliegen für Pollack,Köhler und CO*

Und dann hab ich noch einige einfach zu bindende sehr fängige Shrimpfliegen gebunden!!!


----------

